# Coating recommendations for dance floor?



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

What would you guys coat a dance floor with? Catalyzed water, oil, or a specialized gym or dance floor product?


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Oil Fabulon. I use it in commercial applications quite often & it stands the test of time.

One restaurant, 7 years with no further maintenance & last time I was in there, it still looked really good.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

I found one 'dance instructor' who said he thought that the coefficient of friction should be 33% but haven't found that data in any spec sheets. Several dance studios are saying that bare wood is the way to go but that is not realistic for a multi use space (This particular dance floor will also be used for catered events etc).

I would definitely like to use an oil, we'll see if time and odor will allow.

So on a side not can someone explain this to me. I was looking at the Duraseal Gymkote 350-550 line. The solids ratio is 45% for the 350 450 and 550 but the Vocs increase. How do you add more solvents without decreasing solids? If the vocs are increasing and the solids are remaining the same then the only conclusion is that there is a different mix of solvents - leading me to assume that there would be differences in performance ie shorter open time and faster dry vs. long open time slow dry.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

I have done quite a bit of new Arthur Murray Dance Studios and some stages. Either Basic Coatings Street Shoe or penetrating oil by Dura Seal.
Basic Coatings:re-coat every year or so.
Penetrating Oil: re-coat every 6 months or so.
In both cases, you can extend the re-coating period as finish builds up.
Fabulon is my favorite finish but most of them needed to be use immediately, not enough time to cure. Addition to that I would also like to generate some business by re-coating


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

I was looking at the penetrating oil - kinda sounds like its boiled linseed with some solids in it. 

It's spec'd to be buffed with steel wool - do they make steel wool pads for buffers or can you use a maroon pad or similar?


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

My suppliers carry steel wool for the buffer. If you have trouble finding some, let me know & I'll hook ya up.


----------



## BKA (May 3, 2007)

Don't assume it is wood. Many are vinyl. The finish depends greatly on the dance being done. Ballet gets one finish while if they do tap you want to be careful of metal oxide reactions.


----------



## floorinstall (Sep 8, 2007)

I use street shoe also have never had a problem as long as you are completely sanding the floor. Lot of the old floors have oil and wax finish


----------



## floorinstall (Sep 8, 2007)

You might be talking about a Danish oil finish like WATCO. It would still need to be top coated the finish its self is a mixture of tung oil and some polymers to harden it.


----------



## tom wentzwood (Dec 12, 2011)

i have always used street shoe low smell drys faster.


----------

